# anyone on here happy with their bodies?



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Thought i would put it in this section cuz its the natty guys answers im most interested in but anyones opinions are welcome.

I have put a few posts on here recently being new asking about bulking mainly as this is my main ibsticle. Guys have replied to my threads saying they want to get bigger etc but on their avi pics they have the body that i want to have.

As anyone been doing this and got to a level of happiness woth their bodies or does evetyone still want to push themselves to get bigger even if they have reached their goal weight bf% and all muscle body?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Sorry about the wrong letters in words this phone is doin my head in.


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

Me, most of my mates who train are 90% never happy with our body's. sometimes just sometimes I catch sight of myself after a workout in the changing rooms and think yeah I look ok.

Most of time I think I look wamk.

Tbh we're all the same ?


----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

It's always about proportions. I always look in the mirror and see bodyparts that need more work to achieve a certain overall shape, it tends to be all of them so no, not happy. Always gonna be the case like most people i guess.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

NO lol. very far from what I want to achieve


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

There is always room for improvement in my eyes.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

I wish I could be happy with the way I look

Would make my life so much easier !


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

My body is older than I would like lol...


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Standard response.

Do l look like Phil Heath ?

Then no, not happy, never will be..


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

When ive got a good pump i like what i see but id still rather be much much bigger no matter what, so really...no


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes I am always happy with my body....I make small goals every week that I know I can reach and when I reach them it feels great ! Which in turn pushes me to the next goal

It's fantastic


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

@Ricky12345 is


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Thought i would put it in this section cuz its the natty guys answers im most interested in but anyones opinions are welcome.
> 
> I have put a few posts on here recently being new asking about bulking mainly as this is my main ibsticle. Guys have replied to my threads saying they want to get bigger etc but on their avi pics they have the body that i want to have.
> 
> As anyone been doing this and got to a level of happiness woth their bodies or does evetyone still want to push themselves to get bigger even if they have reached their goal weight bf% and all muscle body?


Ha ha! You'll find you're never happy buddy. Most of us on here have body dismorphia.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Nope, I'll never be happy, but I am happier.

There'll always be something that could be better, will be better and give you that motivation, don't think I'd push that hard if I was completely happy, but the more I push, the better it does feel when I see improvements.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2013)

Think you'll find the general consensus on here will be 'I aren't happy with my body' natural or not.

It's a mind set I think, most my mates would die for my body but I just think I look like crap!


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm genuinely happy with my body, i do try and get stronger at the gym because maintaining would be boring as f*ck.. And when party seasons starts, its very likely im going to ruin it and have to cut again..


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

I find it incredible how many people aren't happy with their bodies. As the OP said, I guess we all look at certain people and think thats how I want to look, then you realise they aren't happy and want to look "better", its an endless cycle!

It almosts feels like is there any point to all this effort if we are never going to be 100% happy?!


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

will be happy the day i look like this..


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2013)

Never be happy with my body, even though I felt like a celebrity at weekend when I was out.

I'll never be big or lean enough


----------



## Feeblebob (Feb 12, 2012)

Isn't it kinda what gets people into this in the first place, the whole self improvement thing? If you have the need (or desire) to improve, can you ever get rid of that after a certain point?


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Yes completely......... Na not slightly more mass needed!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Classic one (Sep 26, 2013)

I have a fair bit fat around my body but nothing to worry about that should shift when I start getting into a routine ..Other than that at 48 it could be better...


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

cgospodinov said:


> will be happy the day i look like this..


Same mate but when we get there will we see it like that or still see something thats not good enough? Strange isnt it how the brain works. Some people will never be big enuff even tho their 20 stone of muscle.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> Same mate but when we get there will we see it like that or still see something thats not good enough? Strange isnt it how the brain works. Some people will never be big enuff even tho their 20 stone of muscle.


i suppose.. personally i dislike anything bigger than that!! also if I ever get close to his physique I would look fuller because im a bit shorter


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

No not happy at all


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

im sure a famous body builder said something like 'once you are content with your body, you stop trying' i may hav made that up but ti makes sence. I started off wanting to gain a stone, then another stone, then another, then it was too fill out a top, now its to get ripped

I honestly dont think that i will ever be happy


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

cgospodinov said:


> will be happy the day i look like this..


thats an amazing physiquw. I would love to look like that one day. Noticbly big but also lean and aesthetic


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

Carbon-12 said:


> will be happy the day i look like this..


Would love to have that kind of physique, great size chest and arms but lean as well. Though as someone said, once you got there would you actually see it?

Lately when Iv been getting changed at footy a few people have mentioned how ripped I look, and comment on my abs... personally I cant see it at all. Maybe its a case that they haven't really seen the progress, just the massive change since last season whereas Im looking every day


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Never been happy, probs never will.

Bulk, get fat.

Cut, lose muscle.

The natty game sucks.

Or bulk with gear then lose everything when trying to recover test levels. Maybe I'm just ****e at this game...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nope. Far from happy.


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Those shorts are tight. ! Is that you ?


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Natty?

SRS?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

For the first time ever...yes i am. But at the same time, still want to do more if that makes sense.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm happier than i would be if i didn't train, yes, but happy with my body, hell no and sadly until such a point as i stop caring i doubt i ever will be.

The ego, insecurity's and desire to look better will make sure of that...


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Not natural anymore, but I am currently happy with myself - I don't want to be any bigger or smaller than I currently am.

But, I am not always happy with the sacrifices I often make to maintain it: calorie restriction, alcohol avoidance etc


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)




----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm happy with my body, I'm about 3st heavier than I would be if I'd never trained. That said, I want to be bigger and leaner. I never look in the mirror and feel sad, I've put too much effort in over the years for that!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

J H said:


>


this is very true...


----------



## ILoveHeavyMetal (Jan 9, 2014)

Nowhere near happy with my body, need more size, less fat and more vascularity. Im hoping by june/july I will be a lot closer to where I want to be.


----------

